# looking for a nice 12 gauge



## snacks (Dec 28, 2010)

i am looking for a nice 122 gauge for duck and geese.... semi auto or pump doesnt really matter too much. I was just wondering if anybody had one laying around they would like to get rid of.. thanks


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

dont know where you are but I have a stoeger p350 pump listed in market place for 250


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

there is a nice looking Benelli Nova in woodlands camo on Gunbroker right now bidding starts at $250.00 you might be able to get it for that if nobody else bids on it. those are nice pump guns, they are plastic stock, chrome lined barrels they will take 3 1/2" shells also. it has a magazine cut off in the forearm . I used to have one and hunted geese out of a boat with it. couldn't hurt the thing rain or shine.


----------



## Bainbridge Branden (Mar 23, 2010)

gotta mossberg 835 ulti mag 2 3/4.... 3 .... 3 1/2 shells 26" vented rib barrel. pm if interested


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I seen a recent flyer from Ohio Valley Outdoors in Lancaster and they had Browning BPSs for $399.


----------



## shaneinhisroom (Mar 11, 2011)

How bout get one for hunting and home defense? Kill two birds with one stone. Mossberg 500 and Remington 870 are two popular choices.


----------

